# When to harvest honey



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

I have two hives here in North Florida (30 miles south east of Tallahassee). Does anyone know what is blooming now in my area and when the nectar flow will end...so I can harvest my first honey crop?


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

I posted this in your other posting as well.

Obviously it depends on when the honeyflow is for your area. I found a cool source of data on NASA's honeybeenet site.

http://honeybeenet.gsfc.nasa.gov/Sites/national_map.htm

Look at the hive-scale data for your area, and that will give you at least an indication of when hives gain weight. There are a couple of data points in FLA. 

Hope that helps.

A NOTE TO THE PICTURE POLICE. THESE IMAGES ARE VERY VERY SMALL FILE SIZES AND ARE ADEQUATE FOR DIAL-UP. JUST BECAUSE THE IMAGES ARE A BIT LARGER, PLEASE LEAVE THEM UP.

Ken

http://honeybeenet.gsfc.nasa.gov/images/SH_Sites/St.Petersburg/2009/St.Petersburg,FL_plot.png

http://honeybeenet.gsfc.nasa.gov/images/SH_Sites/Blountstown/2009/Blountstown,FLAll_plot.png


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

you can harvest as soon as it capped, hopefully the flow will never end
Bob


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

If you are near citrus you want to remove it before the gallberry starts blooming. The commercial guys are removing there citrus crop now and putting supers back on. Some have taken supers off and put them back on a couple times now because of the intense flow this year. They didn't have enough supers to cover the crop.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

You might consider letting the bees keep it . If this is your first year, you may not be able to fully predict dearths and if you empty their pantry at each flow, be prepared to monitor them closely and perhaps have to feed frequently.


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

I checked the hives yesterday and they have a lot honey in the making, but not all capped yet. This will be my first harvest. I bought them last spring and let them keep their honey all year and fed them through the winter. They look like healthy hives now...so I guess it won't be long before I can rob them for at least a little bit. Starting to get the feel of it but so much learn!


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

how were you going to extract?
Bob


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

To B. Reeves...well, I don't have an extractor yet, and probably won't until I have more hives. But I am picking up a honey bucket kit from Dadant Bee Supply when I pick up my two hives in a couple of weeks and will let gravity do the rest. Never having done this before, though (and one can only learn so much from reading), any suggestions would be MOST welcome. Thanks for responding!


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

if you belong to a beekeeping association, ask if they have an extractor, or if someone else will extract it for you when they do theirs..


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

You can find what is blooming every month in Florida and plenty of other beekeeping information at http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/melitto.shtml


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you on wax foundation or plastic?
Bob


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, Bigbore - as a matter of fact I am meeting this afternoon for the first time with a Bee Meeting Group in Tallahassee. I will have lots of questions and will hopefully make some good contacts. 

Beecuz


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the site! I will check it out!


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

To Bob - I am on plastsic foundation!

Beecuz


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I live in Jax Fl. which is east of where you are talking about. But, I have a super full already and the Gallberry, Pallmetto, and Tupelo are just now opening up. You may need to go check on them. They may already need room. If not they will need room very soon.


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

To johng:

Thanks for the tip. I did check them Sunday and saw they were capping honey in the honey super I added a month ago...so I added another honey super to both hives. When you harvest yours do you wait until the flows stop for the season? If so, when do you anticipate that to be? June? July? I'm still trying to get a feel for this. 

beecuz


----------

